# Richard Hammond critically injured



## jono (May 31, 2003)

Top Gear's 'Hamster' Hammond critically injured during a world record attempt at Elvington Airfield in North Yorkshire. Apparently he's in Leeds General Infirmary.

Prayers and good wishes to his family.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/north_yorkshire/5365676.stm


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/north_yorkshire/5365676.stm


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/north_yorkshire/5365676.stm


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Awful news 

Travelling at 280 mph, not good


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Just watching News24, raced that strip and track myself & we had a meet there last week.

Heres hoping he recovers. Genuinely sad.


----------



## BorderFox (Jun 21, 2003)

Terrible News. Hope he is ok.


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Hope your well soon Richard


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Get well Hamster


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I have a bad feeling about this, hope I'm wrong.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

More info here; http://news.sky.com/skynews/article/0,, ... 66,00.html

Hope he pulls through.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Carlos said:


> I have a bad feeling about this, hope I'm wrong.


I'm feeling the same, the regular driver holds the UK Land Speed Record in that car at 300.3 MPH, the Vampire can theoretically do 370.

Why stick a journalist in it to break the regular drivers record ?

I really hope this is not a Clarkson too far (not you Paul), he has a wife and children


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Funny isnt it, never met the guy, dont know him, he doesnt know me, but for some reason, I will be pretty upset if he doesnt pull through. Maybe its cos hes my age has kids etc so I can relate to him or maybe its because he seems a genuinely nice guy. Wierd.


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

really do hope he's ok!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just got home and heard this awful news. Thoughts are with him and his family 

Hope you pull through Hamster :?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2006)

Leg said:


> Just watching News24, raced that strip and track myself & we had a meet there last week.


  i know - how weird!

hope he pulls through - he's such a good presenter TG, Brainiac, and other BBC Health prog's :?


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

What awful news. Hope he pulls through OK. Thoughts are with him and his family.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Now stable, bit better news.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Met him a few weeks ago, genuinely nice guy.

C'mon Hamster, you can't let Clarkson take control of the cool wall - get well soon.


----------



## X-UFO (Jun 9, 2003)

Leg said:


> Funny isnt it, never met the guy, dont know him, he doesnt know me, but for some reason, I will be pretty upset if he doesnt pull through. Maybe its cos hes my age has kids etc so I can relate to him or maybe its because he seems a genuinely nice guy. Wierd.


Empathy

em;pa;thy [em-puh-thee]

â€"noun 1. the intellectual identification with or vicarious experiencing of the feelings, thoughts, or attitudes of another


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

X-UFO said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Funny isnt it, never met the guy, dont know him, he doesnt know me, but for some reason, I will be pretty upset if he doesnt pull through. Maybe its cos hes my age has kids etc so I can relate to him or maybe its because he seems a genuinely nice guy. Wierd.
> ...


Wow well done Sherlock. My point is I empathised with Irwin but couldnt say I was upset or even cared, he did what he did, what happened happened. For some reason I feel differently about Hammond. Which is wierd.


----------



## X-UFO (Jun 9, 2003)

Leg said:


> Wow well done


No problem matey 

PS Stop exaggerating :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

:? - hope he makes a full and quick recovery

Hev x


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

'Stable' now?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Gutted. As everyone says hope he pulls through. I have his autograph somewhere. My ex after seeing him once thought id want it :? .

Hes a tough little fella hell make it. He's one off the presenters i actually really enjoy watching.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Inside info' from the hospital he's in has told us that he is in the Neuro ward which usually indicates that he has had an operation on his head already.

If this is the case, and even if not, head injuries would prevent him from driving for a year at least.

Sad news and a speedy and full recovery is wished.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I really do hope he pulls through this although from what i've heard he has serious head injuries....Very sad and wish him a speedy recovery!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I hope Richard pulls through and does not suffer any major long term disability.

I wish him a speedy recovery


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Shocked when I heard this.......... hope the Hamster makes a full recovery


----------



## WiTT (Feb 9, 2005)

Speedy recovery, Hamster. Thoughts are with you & your family.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

As per everyone else.

Hoping you have a speedy recovery Hamster & get back on the box soon.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Just been watching this on BBC Breakfast. Shocking to hear, and my wishes go to the Hamster and his family.

Jae


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

he went a long way off the runway looking at the helicopter film this morning on the BBC


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Presume he won't be up for next V Max.

Hoping there are no long term neurological issues and that he makes a full recovery. It does not bode well though.


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

thoughts with him and his friends and family


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Real shame i hope he recovers without any long term issues


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Had a chat with him at the end of August at the Cotswold Wildlife Park in Burford, Glos. which is close to where he and I live.

Wish him all the best TOP bloke.


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

Fingers crossed he'll be back driving soon, wishes go to his family and friends!!!

Also can't believe we were only there two weeks ago!


----------



## jono (May 31, 2003)

Both Clarkson and James May at Leeds General Infirmary this morning.

Clarkson said: â€œI would just like to say how heartened Richard will be when I tell him just how many motorists and truck drivers on my way here wound down their windows to say they were rooting for him.
â€œJames May and I are at the hospital in Leeds where Richard remains in intensive care. Obviously at this time both he and his family are the most important concerns we have. It must be devastating for his wife Mindy and his two utterly adorable children.
â€œBoth James and I are looking forward to getting our hamster back.â€


----------



## exodont (Sep 10, 2006)

Hamster is a little guy with a big heart... if anyone can pull through this he can.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I have a meeting round the corner from Leeds General tomorrow. Would the forum like me to drop somat off at the reception passing on our best wishes? Open to suggestions. I expect the Hammonds would welcome all messages of support, partularly from petrolheads.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Great idea Rich, not sure what though?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Dunno, simple card 'from the TTOC and TTF' possibly or print the wishes of goodwill in this thread (with a couple of obvious edits) maybe, both?

They have the covers off the car he crashed now I see (BBC News).


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Just seen an interview with one of the rescue guys who were 1st on the scene and he says that Hammond spoke to him to say he had back pain. Im no expert (and the wife is at work) but Im guessing thats good news with regards to brain damage concerns etc?


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Apparently so Rich, the mere fact that he was experiencing pain in his back is a good sign in relation to head and spinal injuries......as said by everyone else, here's hoping he pulls through this and thoughts are with his family.

I think something dropped off in way of support on behalf of the TTOC / TTF would be great.....you're a gent Rich


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

All the best Richard.

Our thoughts with his friends and family!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Leg said:


> Dunno, simple card 'from the TTOC and TTF' possibly or print the wishes of goodwill in this thread (with a couple of obvious edits) maybe, both?
> 
> They have the covers off the car he crashed now I see (BBC News).


I think that's great idea Richard. 

I'm sure all the messages of support will be much appreciated and welcome for the family, no matter who they're from.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Yes a nice idea.

Hope that things are getting better and that he has no major long term problems from this crash.

A great TV presenter :!:


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Good idea Rich, [smiley=idea.gif] a simple, yet heartfelt show of support and well wishes... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Fingers crossed he makes a full recovery and that he's back tormenting Captain Slow and JC soon.... get well soon Hamster, and our thoughts go out to your family...

Rich


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

http://www.justgiving.com/PHRichardHamm ... ationtable

Charity link to the air ambulance that took shorty to the hospital. Needs Â£340 a trip to keep running and Â£3600 a day !!!

(link from PH)


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Get well soon Richard, and best wishes to you and your family. What would TG do without you??


----------



## coupe_mania29 (Sep 4, 2006)

Kind thought go out to the frinds and family of the notorious hamster. Get well soon Richard! Hopefully you'll be sitting on your booster seat behind the wheel of the Dodge Charger soon. You can't leave Clarkson and May to do all the work... !!

Alex


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Ok ive edited up the posts on her einto a Word document. Ive pasted it here too...

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 146#762146


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Unbelievable news on what was the last run of the day !!

Hope you get well soon Hamster. And hurry up - Top Gear should be back on soon, and they need someone to pin the cars on the 'lower' half of the cool wall


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Thinking of the hamster, we are all behind you, wishing for the speediest of recoveries.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

So, BBC reporting that he has a "significant brain injury"   

I really like the guy


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Carlos said:


> So, BBC reporting that he has a "significant brain injury"


just heard that too on the TV, really hope the doctors are wrong. :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Prayers and thoughts are with you Hamster and your family. Get better soon, your one of my favourite presenters.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

All our thoughts are with you and your family ,,, Get well soon hamster .


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> Doctors at Leeds General Infirmary said they were "reasonably optimistic" the 36-year-old would make a good recovery


Lets hope so!


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Terrible, but every report I read seems 'optimistic' for him, which is good.

All the best Hampster!

Apparently James May was supposed to be doing drive and pulled out fairly last minute (according to a Guardian article).


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Quentin Wilson summing up very well why Top Gear should continue - well said Quentin!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/nolavconsole/ukfs ... 369774.stm


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> Quentin Wilson summing up very well why Top Gear should continue - *well said Quentin!*
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/nolavconsole/ukfs ... 369774.stm


Indeed.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Just seen the BBC News and it appears the new series of Top Gear is being postponed.

The Editor from Pistonheads.com was also interviewed.


----------



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

Wishing Richard well on his road to recovery from all the traumatising injuries he has incurred. Thoughts go to his family and friends.

Bal


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Interesting article by Clarkson in today's Sunday Times;

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0, ... 12,00.html

Also, Road Safety Minister's view;

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0, ... 55,00.html


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Interesting article by Clarkson in today's Sunday Times;
> 
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0, ... 12,00.html


The above article is brilliant! JC sums up the whole thing perfectly. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> Quentin Wilson summing up very well why Top Gear should continue - well said Quentin!
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/nolavconsole/ukfs ... 369774.stm


Good sport too as he's not even in it anymore - I met him about five/six years ago when he was on TG and he is a charming guy  He even aske for a sit in my new (then) Beetle as he hadnt had the pleasure


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

As he is so obviously on the mend i dont feel guilty about posting this ...










He a good guy in my books - an this was one of his from Christmas !!

(recently altered by me)


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

NewBeetlePaul said:


> As he is so obviously on the mend i dont feel guilty about posting this ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shouldn't it be 'How not to drive ?' :lol:


----------

